# scrapyards/car repairs



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

How do you go on in spain when you want to repair write off cars, or repair a car or motor bike, where do you source the vehicle (write off) or the parts, new or second hand to repair said vehicle. I ask because I am tring to move to spain, and will need some hobby, otherwise I will be continually in the pub! My other hobby.!?
I know that bringing all my tools, welders, snap on tool boxes, porta-powers, spray guns,etc. will be costly & I need to know if it would be worth it, or just to sell them before I leave. 
Problem is, nothing is making any money over here at the moment!!
Need advice, griz616


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> How do you go on in spain when you want to repair write off cars, or repair a car or motor bike, where do you source the vehicle (write off) or the parts, new or second hand to repair said vehicle. I ask because I am tring to move to spain, and will need some hobby, otherwise I will be continually in the pub! My other hobby.!?
> I know that bringing all my tools, welders, snap on tool boxes, porta-powers, spray guns,etc. will be costly & I need to know if it would be worth it, or just to sell them before I leave.
> Problem is, nothing is making any money over here at the moment!!
> Need advice, griz616



I dont know the "big picture" answer to that, but I do know that our local citroen garage takes right-offs (not just citroens) and does them up and sells them cos new car sales arent good!

I'm sure someone more knowledgable will be along answer your question in more detail


Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*scrapyards/car/repairs*



jojo said:


> I dont know the "big picture" answer to that, but I do know that our local citroen garage takes right-offs (not just citroens) and does them up and sells them cos new car sales arent good!
> 
> I'm sure someone more knowledgable will be along answer your question in more detail
> 
> ...


Hi jo
Is your local garage proprietor a spaniard or an expat
regards griz


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

One source of vehicles is the hire companies. I know someone that tried to start this last year, getting the cars wasn't a problem, but getting the paperwork took months to sort out for each car, He eventually went back to the UK, then when the paperwork came through, came back to Spain to take the cars back to the UK to repair.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRVT said:


> One source of vehicles is the hire companies. I know someone that tried to start this last year, getting the cars wasn't a problem, but getting the paperwork took months to sort out for each car, He eventually went back to the UK, then when the paperwork came through, came back to Spain to take the cars back to the UK to repair.


Hi, 
sounds interesting I would be interested in talking to your friend, about 
a) the paperwork
b) why take them back to uk
any help would be appreciated
thanx griz616


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi jo
> Is your local garage proprietor a spaniard or an expat
> regards griz


Jose is a Spaniard - a very helpful and nice looking Spaniard too LOL!!!

Jo


----------



## RVSINUK (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bring your tools*



griz616 said:


> How do you go on in spain when you want to repair write off cars, Need advice, griz616


There are plenty of scrap yards. Not sure about the write off rebuild job, but what seems to be a good bet is Mobile mechanic for the ex-pats.

3 years ago I bumped into a guy at our local bar, who had just landed in Spain in his Hymer with just the Snap on tools he'd used for the last twenty four years, and the clothes he stood up in

Because he was a fellow Yorkshireman, I got him to service my car.

Perfect I thought - cheap and someone I can understand.

Wrong! - He is so busy now, his mobile is constantly on voicemail and when he does get back to me, the soonest he can arrive to 'look' at the job is 4 weeks.

Things you NEED to know regarding cars;

1) You have to pay to transfer ownership, depending on the car this can be several hundred euros. This is one of the reasons that S/H Spanish cars are more expensive than their UK counterparts.

2) If you bring a car from the UK and import it, (which strictly speaking is the only legal way if you intend to leave it for more than 183 days), it will attract a hefty import duty. (There is a one-off way around this, but it involves becoming a resident)

The other thing worth considering is buying up all the old UK reg cars that litter the streets here, and set up your own re-cycled parts service to ex-pats.

That lot should keep you out of the bars even if the noise of the in-understandable Spaniards doesn't!


----------

